# Timbrens and lifted trucks



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

I have a 94 2500 with a six inch suspension lift. The only lift avaible for those trucks comes with blocks for the rear, nobody makes springs. What I was wondering was if timbrens would still work on the rear or not? Pulling my trailer the truck sags a good amound and I want to stop that. I'm thinking though that with the lift, the distance from the rear end to the frame has increased obviously, and I don't think timbrens would be effective anymore. What doy ou guys think?


----------



## KGRlandscapeing (May 2, 2007)

call them i bet they could make u a larger or longer set


----------



## capt4nocfa (Jan 6, 2006)

get a hold of your dealer. there is a kit that is for lifted trucks. i put one on a 84 chevy that we lifted 4"


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

You can just put a spacer in for your bump stop. It's not very hard and most of the newer lifts come with them. You probably don't even need Timbrens if you put the right size spacer in. You can always add another leaf or air bags but the rubber stop is the cheapest and it will work.


----------



## AbsoluteH&L (Jan 5, 2006)

To heck with a timberen get a better lift! I don't mean to mock but a 6 inch block and towing a trailer. Those springs will be shot in no time. Have a spring shop build you a set of custom spring packs and get rid of the blocks. WOW 6 inch block = lots of spring wrap!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

AbsoluteH&L;442198 said:


> To heck with a timberen get a better lift! I don't mean to mock but a 6 inch block and towing a trailer. Those springs will be shot in no time. Have a spring shop build you a set of custom spring packs and get rid of the blocks. WOW 6 inch block = lots of spring wrap!


I agree,
Even better yet ditch the lift all together.
Use taller tires and get some springs made for your truck.
Lift kit springs or lift lits are for off roading where you want a SOFT suspension with a lot of travel for articulation.

Plow trucks and off road rigs do not go well together.
jmo.
Get a cheap rig and turn it into a offroader.

adding blocks that are taller than your stock or stacking blocks=trouble

jmo

Or is it a "I'm cool My truck is higher than yours situation?"

Get the timbrens also


----------



## Omaha Plowboy (Feb 11, 2007)

No way !!!! No way in hell would I even consider 6" blocks !!!!! Oh hell no !!!!!!! I'm a off roader from way back. Deaver springs will custom make you springs for your app. Off Road Design makes a Shackle Flip that I really like, not sure if they have for your year, but you could check with them.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

He never said he had 6" blocks. You can get deaver springs for his truck but for a 94 that's alot of $. Most 6" lifts only have 4" blocks in the rear. I do have a lift on my new truck but I'm just using it for personal use right now. I do agree if you have to make a living with your truck a lift isn't a good idea, but I'm still a kid at heart and love tearing a brand new truck apart.


----------



## TTBoy77 (Nov 21, 2006)

I would get different springs. Most all companies that sell lifts, also sell rear lift springs so you won't have any blocks. Your ride will suffer, but your truck will thank you.


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

While I would of loved to have a lift that didn't utilize blocks in the rear, there are no lifts available that do not. All lifts for my truck use blocks in the rear. I was considering the option of getting springs made for the rear, I have not gotten around to getting an estimate for this, i'm afriad it might be quite expensive. 

I have priced out air bags at work and this does not seem to be to expensive, but the timbrens are even less expensive. 

The trailer is used for hauling the quad to and from jobs, so it is not that large of a trailer. My main job being a firefighter/EMT, putting a good deal of money into this truck when i'm trying to save for a duramax does not seem very rational. Along with getting ready to start medic school, i'm trying not to spend too much money lol. 

I'm going to get ahold of my local timbren dealer and see what kind of prices were looking at. I lifted this truck three years ago, and I love how it looks, but from the get go I always had a thought in the back of my mind I shouldn't' of, mainly for plowing reasons.


----------



## JD Dave (Mar 20, 2007)

Greenwalt;442493 said:


> While I would of loved to have a lift that didn't utilize blocks in the rear, there are no lifts available that do not. All lifts for my truck use blocks in the rear. I was considering the option of getting springs made for the rear, I have not gotten around to getting an estimate for this, i'm afriad it might be quite expensive.
> 
> I have priced out air bags at work and this does not seem to be to expensive, but the timbrens are even less expensive.
> 
> ...


You said my favourite word "Duramax". I figured you didn't want to sink alot of $ into a 94. The tmbrens will do the trick and for the little bit you pull the trailer who cares about ride.


----------



## JKOOPERS (Sep 13, 2004)

even better got to www.supersprings.com i just installed some on my truck last week. with my trailer fully loaded the truck only dropped a 1/2 inch. the best money ive spent in a long time. they also can give you a 2 inch too


----------



## Greenwalt (Dec 11, 2006)

Those are just the same as helper srpings right? I think i'm going to give me local timbren dealer a call and see what they have


----------

